# Anrufe von 0011129



## Tuhkner (29 August 2017)

Ich bekomme neuerdings Anrufe von dieser Nummer, 3 mal bisher.
Es meldet sich jemand auf Englisch, er/sie sei von Microsoft und wollte mir bei einem Computerproblem helfen. Dann bricht das Gespräch leider irgendwann ab.
Was hat es damit auf sich ?


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2017)

Schon mal was von einer Suchfunktion gehört?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...oft-immer-eine-abzocke-ist.49370/#post-386038


----------



## Musikcorner (19 Januar 2018)

ich habe bei solchen Ruf Nummern immer meinen Spaß .. Fritz Box / Rufbehandlung / sofortiges Weiterleiten an meinen AB / dort bekommt er dann einen Päpstlichen Segen ( Grins ) / nicht die Nummer sperren sondern nur einfach die 00 / alle Anrufe die so beginnen landen sofort auf dem AB ...


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2018)

Musikcorner schrieb:


> nicht die Nummer sperren sondern nur einfach die 00 / alle Anrufe die so beginnen landen sofort auf dem AB


Geht halt auch nur wenn man sonst keine Anrufe aus dem Ausland bekommt.


----------



## Anna-Henrike (28 November 2018)

die anrufe sind nicht seriös, meine antwort auch nicht ...... habe trillerpfeife


----------



## jupp11 (28 November 2018)

Anna-Henrike schrieb:


> ...... habe trillerpfeife


Es gibt imho einen einzigen vor sechs Jahren dokumentierten Fall, dass ein solcher "Trillerpfeifenangriff" gerichtlich geahndet wurde.
https://www.heise.de/tp/news/Gerich...-gegen-unerwuenschte-Werbeanrufe-2029143.html


> Gericht bestraft Notwehrexzess gegen unerwünschte Werbeanrufe
> 23. Mai 2012 P. M.
> Eine 61-Jährige muss 800 Euro zahlen, weil eine Callcenter-Mitarbeiterin behauptet, nach einer Trillerpfeifenattacke unter Ohrgeräuschsstörungen zu leiden


Was das Gericht in Pirmasens damals zu diesem Urteil bewogen haben mag, bleibt im Dunkeln.

Diese "einmalige"  Entscheidung wurde damals genüsslich vom Callcenter-Verband  breitgetreten.
https://callcenter-verband.de/themen/trillerpfeifen-angriffe/


----------

